# Motion 5: Nur auf einen Teil des Films einen Filter anwenden



## C2H2 (10. Juli 2012)

Stellt euch vor, ih habt einen Film mit einer Wiese, links einen Baum. Ich möchte nun den Baum brennen lassen. Da ich recht neu mit Motion arbeite, fehlt mir der technische Ansatz es zu tun. Logisch würde ich sagen, dass ich mit einem Lasso ähnlichen Werkzeug den Baum freistellen müsste. Und dieser freigestellte Teil ist ja dann wieder ein Objekt in der Timeline, auf welches man Filter ansetzen könnte.

Wie mache ich es oder wie geht es anders?


----------

